# The Rock seems totally out of shape..Why?



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock has only had like 3 matches in 10 years. Duh, oh course he wouldn't have the stamina Jericho has.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

you joking right, can people please stop saying this, it's wrestling he is supposed to sell he is getting tired after about 15 mins, it's the whole point of wrestling, he is not super cena who suddenly no sells after getting a beating for 20 mins ffs


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> Rock has only had like 3 matches in 10 years. Duh, oh course he wouldn't have the stamina Jericho has.


his energy is low,can't compare with the guys like Y2J,Big Show,Kane.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

He's carrying too much muscle back in his prime he was a little leaner the he is now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock could still be over selling at some points, but he does wear out quite a bit. Plus it's obvious that his ring action will be a lot less than it used to be seeing as he's been gone for quite some time. But he can still go. Just like how Sheamus wears out fast, but still pushing beyond that limit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He's bulky as fuck, combine that with the fact that he doesn't wrestle as often as other older guys like Jericho, and it makes sense. Training for a twenty minute match is different from going out and HAVING a twenty minute match. It isn't terrible though, he can still go, just gets winded quicker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

He's wrestled 3 matches in 8 years. His body isn't used to wrestling more than 10 mins anymore. Whenever Jericho leaves, he never stays gone for longer than two years.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

someone please explain how he is out of shape lol, i just rewatched the match and he is not out of shape in anyway ffs


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

look at all the fitness experts here wow


----------



## Tardust (Jan 27, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> Y2J older than Rock,but he still can go Another 20+ good match.
> What is the problem about The Rock,Make me feel sad:sad::sad::sad::sad:


rock has about 70 more lbs of muscle than Jericho


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

wrasslinsreal said:


> someone please explain how he is out of shape lol, i just rewatched the match and he is not out of shape in anyway ffs


He's not out of shape but his conditioning and stamina isn't the same as it used to be.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't get me wrong back in the day,Rock sulely one of the best in-ring performer..fast,strong..etc

This is just sad to watch that as his fans.

I hope Rock getting better,Really.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> Don't get me wrong back in the day,Rock sulely one of the best in-ring performer..
> This is just sad to watch that as his fans.
> 
> I hope Rock getting better,Really.


It's only really going to get better if he works more matches. Having one or two matches per year isn't going to fix it.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Queen Akasha said:


> He's not out of shape but his conditioning and stamina isn't the same as it used to be.



Rock is so roided up that he gets physically exhausted to the point where he has difficulty standing after about fifty seconds of physical activity.


----------



## jumpkid41 (Jun 28, 2011)

are you serious? just look at his quads, hamstrings, and glutes, looks very solid! Injury proof body imo.. 

not all body are trained the same, Rocks body composition is probably composed of more fast twitch muscle fibers, hes got more explosive power than endurance power..

He could easily beat either cena or ryback in a sprint and explosive jumping


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

iverson19 said:


> Rock is so roided up that he gets physically exhausted to the point where he has difficulty standing after about fifty seconds of physical activity.


Lol :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

People say Rock was out of shape, I say it was better psychology, where he actually sells the toll taken on his body in a match and not have a Cena no sell where he goes in his 5 moves of doom like he has barely taken any damage.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Might have something to do with the fact that he's not a wrestler anymore.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> People say Rock was out of shape, I say it was better psychology, where he actually sells the toll taken on his body in a match and not have a Cena no sell where he goes in his 5 moves of doom like he has barely taken any damage.


This. Wrestling fans have changed today because they expect high-paced Rey Mysterio type matches. People need to go back and watch Rock vs. Austin or Rock vs. HHH matches because he has always sold the beatings and being exhausted for long matches. Remember people, you can't just do everything in the first 5 minutes of a 30 minute match.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

video646 said:


> Haha, I gave you rep for that one! :lol
> 
> It's easy to sit behind a keyboard and call someone out of shape. Try running the ropes a few times.


who is this big ass / booby women in ur signature ?


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

So...When it's Ryback or Sheamus getting winded, they suck. When it's the Tooth fairy, he's selling? The Rock fanbois are so funny.

Also, I think it's funny how NO ONE wants to see Rock/Cena II because they know Cena is getting his win back. If Cena had won last year, all the Rock marks would be screaming how the rematch is gonna be the best thing ever.

Rock marks make my day.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

danieltor said:


> So...When it's Ryback or Sheamus getting winded, they suck. When it's the Tooth fairy, he's selling? The Rock fanbois are so funny.


Never said anything about Sheamus. He's pretty good in the ring and I haven't noticed him being winded. Ryback matches are quite so short he shouldn't be winded because it's not like he's selling.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Just like Sheamus and Ryback they are so fucking big that they get tired with ease, This is why people like ADR,Christian or Bryan have much better ring work, they don't have just for show muscles.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

If we want to complain we have every fucking right , he's earning a huge amount of money. He's in the main event. We are a behind a pc that's true but we are not in the wwe neither. If they offers us a product wich we pay for or supposed to pay for like a ppv. We are customers , we can and will complain if we are not satisfied by the product. It's already bad enough that the wwe doesn't give a fuck about the fans. But now there are some Rocky fanboys going against it too if we say something about it ? 

Get a fucking grip on yourself would you.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Where are the matches where Sheamus was unusually winded? I have no problem with his ring work. His booking leaves a lot to be desired but his ring work is just fine.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Might have something to do with the fact that he's not a wrestler anymore.


Your world champion, everybody!
:no:


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

he looked liked he was on coke last night 
he was really hyper during his pre-match promo and his entrance


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> you joking right, can people please stop saying this, it's wrestling he is supposed to sell he is getting tired after about 15 mins, it's the whole point of wrestling, he is not super cena who suddenly no sells after getting a beating for 20 mins ffs


The Rock sells walking to the ring


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I think he was overselling a little bit, pretty damn good for 3 matches in the last almost decade.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Fact said:


> If we want to complain we have every fucking right , he's earning a huge amount of money. He's in the main event. We are a behind a pc that's true but we are not in the wwe neither. If they offers us a product wich we pay for or supposed to pay for like a ppv. We are customers , we can and will complain if we are not satisfied by the product. It's already bad enough that the wwe doesn't give a fuck about the fans. But now there are some Rocky fanboys going against it too if we say something about it ?
> 
> Get a fucking grip on yourself would you.




Shhhhhh no tears only dreams now.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

wut? The Rock is in fantastic shape. He looks like the black Hulk.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

The Rock stamina was great in this match. Seems like a lot of you don't recognize selling. Your supposed to sell fatigue when your in a match thats over 30 minutes long. The same people talking about he looks winded are the same ones complaining about Cena not selling. 

Its got nothing to do with his size. Punk can make anybody look big. The Rock was pretty lean for this match. A lot smaller than he was at WM28. The Rock sold the ass kicking Punk gave him for most of the match excellently. The Rock looked a gassed at Wrestlemania 28 but he was excellent at The Rumble.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

His stamina is better than Ryback's...


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

In my opinion he looked more out of shape then wm28 against Cena. Can have with Punk being a worse jobber? I dunno.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going with The Rock is in good shape.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

He was gassed by the end of his promo ffs. I guess he was just selling how badly he was gonna whip punks candy ass.

edited 4 going to far :argh:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going with The Rock is in good shape. :avit:


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

:aj Ermmm look at the photo's he's been posting of himself working out on FB


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

heels4life said:


> He was gassed by the end of his promo ffs. I* guess he was just selling how physically draining his poor moms cancer was.*


Wow..........


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

He makes it look more realistic even if he's not doing it purposely ... I just watch UFC and notice some heavyweights gassing out in 5 minutes so to me it adds more to the wwe matches


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Wow..........


yeah for real this place needs to start banning people it's way to loose.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Simply.

1. Jericho is far greater overall total package than Rock. *FACT.* Marks shut up. Rocky is a better draw, but Jericho is superior talent.

2. Like people said. Rocky had... how many? 3 Matches in 10 years?

3. He is roided up son of a bitch.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

JBL said it the best, Rock is not in a wrestling shape.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> People say Rock was out of shape, I say it was better psychology, where he actually sells the toll taken on his body in a match and not have a Cena no sell where he goes in his 5 moves of doom like he has barely taken any damage.


That's what he did in the match though, he got slammed through a table gets up and continues the match only to continue getting hit until a miraculous counter happened hits a spine buster and an elbow...that's it...if anything its not that he's out of shape, I think he just isn't molding with the people, the rocks moveset was bad tonight and punk was very boring also tonight...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rock could never run with Jericho even ten years ago, most wrestlers can't. Y2J is one of the best ever in the ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haven't you heard? Being a Hollywood sellout kills your energy in wrestling. ERRRRR.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

His carrying a LOT of weight around man. it's not practical when wrestling.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*I wish I was as 'out of shape' as him. *


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

A combination of good selling from the Rock and ring rust after having 3 matches in 10 years. JBL said it during the match, Rock is fit but is he ring fit? You need to wrestle regularly in order stay in good ring shape. 

This match was not as bad as what people are saying, CM Punk helped Rock put on a good match with good psychology. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Fortitude said:


> *I wish I was as 'out of shape' as him. *




This lmao if The Rock is "out of shape" 95% of the population is morbidly obese.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> Y2J older than Rock,but he still can go Another 20+ good match.
> What is the problem about The Rock,Make me feel sad:sad::sad::sad::sad:


WHAT?
dude really... you have NO idea about ​​workout and fitness.
go eat a hamburger now :


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

It means ring shape, not just physical shape. Do most of you even read the other posts?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

This what happens when you get 10 years of Cena in the main event with him half of the time non selling his opponents. Rock did his part perfectly as usual with his tremendous selling and making CM Punk look like a true threat. 



Fortitude said:


> *I wish I was as 'out of shape' as him. *


This is exactly what I originally came here to post, some of these kids on here are hilarious in a bad way.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

OP post a picture of your self and show us how in shape you are


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

As PhantomDreamer said, The Rock isn't ring fit, which you can only gain from wrestling - something he's barely done in the last 10 years. I find it very unlikely we're going to get a good match out of him during this current run.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL calling the Rock out of shape while finishing your 3rd set... of McNuggets in one hand and typing with the other.
Definitely, that fat fuck out of shape morbidly obese had a heart atrack during the entrance. unk2

Some people should be banned for this kind of threads.

Spoiler alert: Its called good selling as the match progresses.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

selling and gasping for air arent the same thing guys

he is v muscly good for him but without an oxygen tank to go with that he is all but useless as a wrestler i am sorry


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

out of shape? dude is ripped, huge, and flying through the fucking air. He took a 3 man power bomb and then got back up. 

only person fucked up last night was Sheamus.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

You can exercise all you like but exercise doesn't completely prepare you for the cardio requirements of a wrestling match. Its the same in football (soccer), you can run on a treadmill every day of your life but doesn't prepare you for how tiring it is playing a game of football constantly changing the direction you're running in.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He's in good shape but not in good ring shape. He needs to lose some mass and get leaner.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

K.W.H. said:


> Rock could never run with Jericho even ten years ago, most wrestlers can't. Y2J is one of the best ever in the ring.


Have you even watched their matches 10 years ago? He could hang with Jericho for well over 20 minutes


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

You can tell we have been in the Cena era too long when a wrestler sells well and is considered to be out of shape.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

what is this shit?
you people are unbelievable!
watch old matches for the rock he always selling like this
he was always the kind of wrestler who never dominate his opponent
watch The rock vs brock lesnar or the rock vs chris jericho at raw in 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2v59e_the-rock-vs-chris-jericho-wcw-title_sport
how is out of shape exactly?


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

You need an "Ass Cream".


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Let me put my deep fried chicken fingers down and give you guys some advice on if this wrestler is out of shape or not.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Choc Lesnar said:


> You can tell we have been in the Cena era too long when a wrestler sells well and is considered to be out of shape.


This exactly what I mentioned in my earlier post, some of these people are killing me with that bullshit, they not use to witnessing good selling anymore. Another thing is they are now complaining about _The People's Elbow _in *2013*. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You do all know he goes on runs and stuff every day? and has been doing for as long as I can remember. You shouldn't be gassed after 5 minutes.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The Rock DID seem gassed very early on. Has little to do with muscle mass, he would be gassed if he was 30 lbs smaller too, wrestling conditioning is different than normal cardio if you watched Tough Enough, a lot of movements in the ring can't be duplicated on the treadmill/track field and the guy hasn't wrestled a lot unlike the active wrestlers, his body isn't used to it anymore.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You could be one of the fittest people in the world but if you don't play Basketball, Football, American Football every day etc you will not be up to scratch. You can only get "in shape" or fit by doing those exact things. They through years of training to get up to scratch. The Rock is in great physical shape as we can see but it don't mean nothing.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> This exactly what I mentioned in my earlier post, some of these people are killing me with that bullshit, they not use to witnessing good selling anymore. Another thing is they are now complaining about _The People's Elbow _in *2013*.
> 
> Unbelievable.


I was shocked to see bloggers also taking issue with the Peoples Elbow putting Punk away, acting as if its substantially weaker than the Rock Bottom.

If anything I think its completely underwhelming when Rock wins with the Rock Bottom. All my memories of his matches generally ended with the Peoples Elbow.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

He got at from too many fruity pebbles


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Choc Lesnar said:


> I was shocked to see bloggers also taking issue with the Peoples Elbow putting Punk away, acting as if its substantially weaker than the Rock Bottom.
> 
> If anything I think its completely underwhelming when Rock wins with the Rock Bottom. All my memories of his matches generally ended with the Peoples Elbow.


Obviously it's weaker, even if he has used it before. It's like Cena beating other wrestlers with his five knuckle shtick. It's just not as visually impressive as RB.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Loudness said:


> The Rock DID seem gassed very early on. Has little to do with muscle mass, he would be gassed if he was 30 lbs smaller too, wrestling conditioning is different than normal cardio if you watched Tough Enough, a lot of movements in the ring can't be duplicated on the treadmill/track field and the guy hasn't wrestled a lot unlike the active wrestlers, his body isn't used to it anymore.


I agree that his problem is lack of suitable endurance training for this kind of work but his muscles is certainly part of it as well. Being strong of course means that you don't have to work at max capacity as often when you lift things, which of course happens a lot in wrestling, but when you're just moving around yourself you'll have a negative effect from a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Muscles and steroids slow you down.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OP what match were watching you??? as Rock looked in great shape and he totally still had it last night and he is WWE champion once again


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Itami said:


> Obviously it's weaker, even if he has used it before. It's like Cena beating other wrestlers with his five knuckle shtick. It's just not as visually impressive as RB.


Thats really not true, if you have watched the product when Rock was in his prime, the Rock Bottom almost never put opponents away on its own, it was nearly always followed by the Peoples Elbow. Why do you think guys like Hogan and Rock kick out after 2 consecutive Rock Bottoms?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It was painful watching the Rock. Punk did his best to carry him. He's a 41 yr old movie star. It is what it is. Great maga-star, but in no way is he in ring shape.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> This what happens when you get 10 years of Cena in the main event with him half of the time non selling his opponents. Rock did his part perfectly as usual with his tremendous selling and making CM Punk look like a true threat.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I originally came here to post, some of these kids on here are hilarious in a bad way.


Spot on. That's what happens when an old school worker comes back and sells like a master all over the match. The ribs selling was masterful. The guy is 40, in his size, after 10 years out of the ring and still put on 4*+ memorable matches. Performing top rope moves, doing fast paced exchanges, selling throughout the match and making every opponent in the ring with him look like a million bucks. Rock is arguably the best babyface in peril worker in wrestling history and one of the best and most consistent main event workers of all time, and he did it again here with a roller coaster that was built in every move and ended with the perfect reaction for the finish. 

The story of the match was designed Monday when Shield attacked Rock, Punk took advantage of it, then Rock went after his injured knee. Even the finish had a special meaning behind it with Rock building for the final spot where he and the people will beat Punk together and it all came a full circle with a symbolic People's Elbow(A move that emphasized Rock's connection with the people more than anything else)to finally end Punk's title run. Fantastic performance from Rock as usual.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock316AE said:


> Spot on. That's what happens when an old school worker comes back and sells like a master all over the match. The ribs selling was masterful and all his matches since his return were good to great. The guy is 40, in his size, after 10 years out of the ring and still put on memorable matches. Performing top rope moves, doing fast paced exchanges, selling throughout the match and making every opponent in the ring with him look like a million bucks. Rock is arguably the best babyface in peril worker in wrestling history and one of the best and most consistent main event workers of all time, and he did it again here with a roller coaster that was built in every move and ended with the perfect reaction for the finish.
> 
> The story of the match was designed Monday when Shield attacked Rock, Punk took advantage of it, then Rock went after his injured knee. Even the finish had a special meaning behind it with Rock building for the final spot where he and the people will beat Punk together and it was all came a full circle with a symbolic People's Elbow(A move that emphasized Rock's connection with the people more than anything else)to finally end Punk's title run. Fantastic performance from Rock as usual.


Cue the Punk marks ignoring this and arguing Rocks on roids.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> I agree that his problem is lack of suitable endurance training for this kind of work but his muscles is certainly part of it as well. Being strong of course means that you don't have to work at max capacity as often when you lift things, which of course happens a lot in wrestling, but when you're just moving around yourself you'll have a negative effect from a lot of muscle mass.


His frame should be able to carry that weight, he's 6'3" after all, he's maybe 2-3 lbs fuller inch for inch than Cena with around 1-2% less bodyfat so it's not like he's unreasonably huge for wrestling, especially not with guys like Big Show, Mark Henry (soon) and Ryback around. If he was wrestling for 3 months on the reg he would be in good shape again.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

I think Rock looked better in ring than at WM28, of course only my opinion


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Spot on. That's what happens when an old school worker comes back and sells like a master all over the match. The ribs selling was masterful. The guy is 40, in his size, after 10 years out of the ring and still put on 4*+ memorable matches. Performing top rope moves, doing fast paced exchanges, selling throughout the match and making every opponent in the ring with him look like a million bucks. Rock is arguably the best babyface in peril worker in wrestling history and one of the best and most consistent main event workers of all time, and he did it again here with a roller coaster that was built in every move and ended with the perfect reaction for the finish.
> 
> The story of the match was designed Monday when Shield attacked Rock, Punk took advantage of it, then Rock went after his injured knee. Even the finish had a special meaning behind it with Rock building for the final spot where he and the people will beat Punk together and it all came a full circle with a symbolic People's Elbow(A move that emphasized Rock's connection with the people more than anything else)to finally end Punk's title run. Fantastic performance from Rock as usual.


The old school workers are like that because of the territories back in the day. Superstars would learn something from each place and pick up things along the way. It is why the we got that excitement in the late 90s. We had that threat of WCW against the WWE through out the 90s and ECW in the mid 90s were producing some captivating stuff.

You learn things and when the WCW and ECW were dying, the WWE were gaining everything by getting these talented superstars through out the years who had learnt and mastered their trade. The Rock learnt things off these guys too and it really shows. Nowadays, it's different because the WWE seem to be producing most of the guys they push and they only have one direction, one thing in mind.

I wouldn't agree with 4* memorable matches though. I don't think he has put on a 4 star match since he has been back. The only reason they will be memorable though is because he beat Cena in the main event of Wrestlemania in his first singles match in god knows how long and he defeated Punk to win his first title in 10 years. 

Superb selling by The Rock though. The old guys are always the best story tellers as like I said earlier, they learnt the trade, whether it was ECW, WCW or any other organization they were at. Most of the stars these days don't have that apart from some of the guys who come from the indies who are clear and above everyone else the WWE has produced when it comes to ability and story telling, which is no surprise.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Rock did much better in his match with Cena, and this is coming from a big Punk fan...Punk and Rock just don't have the same chemistry. Cena can make anyone work a good match, as much as most people on here would hate to say it.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Spot on. That's what happens when an old school worker comes back and sells like a master all over the match. The ribs selling was masterful. The guy is 40, in his size, after 10 years out of the ring and still put on 4*+ memorable matches. Performing top rope moves, doing fast paced exchanges, selling throughout the match and making every opponent in the ring with him look like a million bucks. Rock is arguably the best babyface in peril worker in wrestling history and one of the best and most consistent main event workers of all time, and he did it again here with a roller coaster that was built in every move and ended with the perfect reaction for the finish.
> 
> The story of the match was designed Monday when Shield attacked Rock, Punk took advantage of it, then Rock went after his injured knee. Even the finish had a special meaning behind it with Rock building for the final spot where he and the people will beat Punk together and it all came a full circle with a symbolic People's Elbow(A move that emphasized Rock's connection with the people more than anything else)to finally end Punk's title run. Fantastic performance from Rock as usual.


dude..you just made the ending for the Rock vs Punk match make sense to me - Punk says the people don't matter so Rock finishes him off with the peoples elbow lol fantastic


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I think people are letting there emotions get the better of them here.

I was angry at the end of the match for the WAY it ended. Not the fact that it was a bad match.

I thought the match went very smooth, and they clicked and had chemistry.

The Rock wasnt tired / out of breath because he was out of shape. He was taking a beating from CM Punk.

People are bering very contradicting here, claiming the rock buried Punk and made him look weak, but at the same time, Punk dominated the match?

I am not happy with the ending, because I'm a Punk fan. But I can say it WAS a good match.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

because he is?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Itami said:


> Obviously it's weaker, even if he has used it before. It's like Cena beating other wrestlers with his five knuckle shtick. It's just not as visually impressive as RB.


Cena doesn't have a history of beating peopole with the Five Knuckle Shuffle though. The People's Elbow has been The Rock's credible finisher, beating virtually everyone in the WWF between 1998 - 2002 with it. The complaints over the move now of all times are just stupid. It's not like it's a seldom used move that he pulled out and got a fluke victory with.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Spot on. That's what happens when an old school worker comes back and sells like a master all over the match. The ribs selling was masterful. The guy is 40, in his size, after 10 years out of the ring and still put on 4*+ memorable matches. Performing top rope moves, doing fast paced exchanges, selling throughout the match and making every opponent in the ring with him look like a million bucks. Rock is arguably the best babyface in peril worker in wrestling history and one of the best and most consistent main event workers of all time, and he did it again here with a roller coaster that was built in every move and ended with the perfect reaction for the finish.
> 
> The story of the match was designed Monday when Shield attacked Rock, Punk took advantage of it, then Rock went after his injured knee. Even the finish had a special meaning behind it with Rock building for the final spot where he and the people will beat Punk together and it all came a full circle with a symbolic People's Elbow(A move that emphasized Rock's connection with the people more than anything else)to finally end Punk's title run. Fantastic performance from Rock as usual.


People are gonna look at your username and scream bias, blah, blah, etc but this is a fantastic post bro. Bravo.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock sweats a lot nowadays due to him gaining much more muscle than he used to have, makes him look like he cannot endure long matches anymore, which he probably can't


----------



## DroidHD (Jan 18, 2013)

The Rock is not out of shape at all. He looks actually physically fit but when you're not wrestling in a ring 24/7 for 10 years, the skills you had before may not be the same.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

roids


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dwayne is 40 years old and he can still go in the ring very impressive and he didnt have to come back to WWE but he did as he has passion and respect for the business


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Spot on. That's what happens when an old school worker comes back and sells like a master all over the match. The ribs selling was masterful. The guy is 40, in his size, after 10 years out of the ring and still put on 4*+ memorable matches. Performing top rope moves, doing fast paced exchanges, selling throughout the match and making every opponent in the ring with him look like a million bucks. Rock is arguably the best babyface in peril worker in wrestling history and one of the best and most consistent main event workers of all time, and he did it again here with a roller coaster that was built in every move and ended with the perfect reaction for the finish.
> 
> The story of the match was designed Monday when Shield attacked Rock, Punk took advantage of it, then Rock went after his injured knee. Even the finish had a special meaning behind it with Rock building for the final spot where he and the people will beat Punk together and it all came a full circle with a symbolic People's Elbow(A move that emphasized Rock's connection with the people more than anything else)to finally end Punk's title run. Fantastic performance from Rock as usual.


That bit about the People's Elbow actually makes alot of sense and I didn't think about that.

But even beyond that, people shouldn't be angry with Punk losing to the People's Elbow. If, like me, you thought Punk would've and should've kicked out, that's one thing and it's fair. But if you've ever watched The Rock you know damn well the People's Elbow is treated as a finisher and it always has been.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

this post is silly. we all no as you get older you run out off legs. his 40 years old his built for movies he isnt a wrestler anymore. and he also sells like a boss. 

you no what gets me about these posts. ok we all complain about super cena on how he over comes the odds he can take 20 chair shots 2 mins later his doing his stuped move set and then running around the ring as if he has just started the match. and 100% moan about this. you get a super star that just sells like he is hurting and this post pops up. its as if you cant win. 

all this rubbish about his not the same, his not good on the mic no more. he dont move around the ring as well. fact is he is 40 years old he has have a very long time away from the ring. so mic skills and ring work may seem slow but rusty springs to mind. the bottom line is he still sells better than no other. he still has the best mic skills than no other and he still is the best in the ring. at the age off 40


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's called selling. The art of wrestling is well and truly lost. 

Our minds have adjusted to seeing guys get up from powerful moves like they were nothing (thanks, Cena, you cunt).

Rock sold beautifully throughout the entire match. He is conditioned, he's been training since his return.

He's been training with Curt Hawkins, Joe Hennig and Tamina.


----------



## TheSter (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you think it would've made a difference to The Rock's workrate if his training buddy was Tyson Kidd?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone of you should get into the ring and do a match and see how long you last


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I was totally overwhelmed by the match that could have been great and the announcers table collapsing didn't help.

Considering how much "working out" The Rock does he seemed much more out of shape than he was against John Cena. It was horrible having to watch CM Punk slow his pace right down to help The Rock out as CM Punk works much better at a faster pace.

The constant stoppages, grapples laying around hurt and finishers that allowed The Rock to regain his stamina just slowed the pace down and made The Rock look pretty bad.

I just dont see how he has regressed from last year.

But to be fair to The Rock he has only had 3 matches in 10 years and he is against one of the best wrestlers in the WWE in his prime.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> This what happens when you get 10 years of Cena in the main event with him half of the time non selling his opponents. Rock did his part perfectly as usual with his tremendous selling and making CM Punk look like a true threat.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I originally came here to post, some of these kids on here are hilarious in a bad way.





Rock316AE said:


> Spot on. That's what happens when an old school worker comes back and sells like a master all over the match. The ribs selling was masterful. The guy is 40, in his size, after 10 years out of the ring and still put on 4*+ memorable matches. Performing top rope moves, doing fast paced exchanges, selling throughout the match and making every opponent in the ring with him look like a million bucks. Rock is arguably the best babyface in peril worker in wrestling history and one of the best and most consistent main event workers of all time, and he did it again here with a roller coaster that was built in every move and ended with the perfect reaction for the finish.
> 
> The story of the match was designed Monday when Shield attacked Rock, Punk took advantage of it, then Rock went after his injured knee. Even the finish had a special meaning behind it with Rock building for the final spot where he and the people will beat Punk together and it all came a full circle with a symbolic People's Elbow(A move that emphasized Rock's connection with the people more than anything else)to finally end Punk's title run. Fantastic performance from Rock as usual.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Anyone of you should get into the ring and do a match and see how long you last


It's not my job to go in a ring and last a long time, if it was and I did a bad job, I would be fired and I would accept that.

Anyway, I think that's just the way Rock sells, and he does sell very well. Was kind of disappointed though, I think besides his finishers the only non-punch and kick moves he did was an atomic drop. Was he tired of arm drags or something, they looked really cool.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

he did seem a bit slow.. not sure if it was due to him being tired or just the way the match was booked. we will find out after EC and mania and we can compare more.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Rock isn't out of shape per say. He is however gassed easily and that showed last night. The reason the match was slow was becuase of Rock's condition and the fact that he seems to do less cardio nowadays. It's not "selling" when you can hardly stand five minutes into a match, or can hardly talk on a mic. The Rock's condition was one of the reasons the match was so underwhelming last night.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Acting doesnt require nearly the same amount of stamina that Wrestling/Soccer/Football/Basketball ect do. He is a big and cut dude but his workouts are focused on body shapping not stamina. Look back at the last time he was in the ring full time, dude was hella small compaired to now. Hes probly stronger now but he is alot slower moving around.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Rock was clearly not ring sharp. Nothing to do with being gassed, because he wasn't, he's a fantastic seller. Always has been. But his performance wrestling wise, was nowhere near the standard of a decade ago.

Punk was great though. He showed last night that he is a fantastic main event performer. A wouldn't go as far as to say he carried the Rock, but he was the Man of the Match if you will.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The better man won though


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Anyone of you should get into the ring and do a match and see how long you last



totally valid point :StephenA

well, except the exact opposite of that


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

ya exhausted after being beaten from 4 men (N)


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

He won't get much better, he'll only have two more then he'll disappear again unfortunately.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

^^^ this, only way he gets better is if he 1. gets leaner and is able to move around more quickly, or 2. starts wrestling on a frequent basis which obviously isn't happening.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

People won't turn on him because people care a lot more about "The Rock" than they care about match quality, esp. if the match was ok. All those comments make it seem like he's Great Khali in the ring, when the truth is that he did good in all 3 matches since returning.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

If he wrestled a full time schedule then yeah people would probably get sick. But he's barely even a part time wrestler so people will continue to cheer for him. It would only be if he was over exposed every week like Cena is, that people would turn. But he's lucky enough to only come back for Wrestlmania time, so the fans will be happy to see him.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*



-Extra- said:


> People won't turn on him because people care a lot more about "The Rock" than they care about match quality, esp. if the match was ok. All those comments make it seem like he's Great Khali in the ring, when the truth is that he did good in all 3 matches since returning.


This. 

I don't think people ever cared about the quality of his matches.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*



Hawksea said:


> This.
> 
> I don't think people ever cared about the quality of his matches.


You make it sound like he sucks in the ring and always has. No matter how good you are on the mic there's always room to be so good in the ring (technically and storytelling-wise) that people salute that as well.

Rock has always been a great seller. The core of wrestling is to make sure the other guy looks good so you're helping each other and make sure that the times you win it looks like it matters.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

Wow man, all of the sudden it becomes popular with the IWC to hate the Rock lol. To be honest, most of the crowd doesn't care if he puts on some sort of Dean Malenko technical classic, they just wanna see the Rock in the ring. There's a good reason why ROH is going out of business.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

He isn't that bad in the ring lol, but I'm gonna turn on him if he doesn't wrestle more, how many matches had him since his return? yes they are plenty of excuses but fuck that he took the belt and I hate champions that don't wrestle at least one time each week.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

If he becomes a full time wrestler,Rock would get over-exposed by WWE and would ultimately get booed.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

He actually got over-exposed without being a full time wrestler, I just want the wrestling champion to wrestle.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*



Shazayum said:


> ^^^ this, only way he gets better is if he 1. gets *leaner* and is able to move around more quickly, or 2. starts wrestling on a frequent basis which obviously isn't happening.


lean 2 (ln)
adj. lean·er, lean·est
1. Not fleshy or fat; thin.
2. Containing little or no fat.
3.
a. Not productive or prosperous; meager: lean years.
b. Containing little excess or waste; spare: a lean budget.
c. Thrifty in management; economical: "Company leaders know their industries must be lean to survive" (Christian Science Monitor).
4. Metallurgy Low in mineral contents: lean ore.
Chemistry Lacking in combustible material: lean fuel.
n.
Meat with little or no fat.

The Rock is the leanest guy on the whole roster with his sub 7% bodyfat. You're thinking of slimming down. But yeah won't happen, Rock won't get a worse, smaller physique just for wrestling one or two matches when he has movies lined up where his bigger look is preferred. His matches will still get a pass due to selling and storytelling so I'm not complaining, just won't be any groundbreaking matchups.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

Whether Rock was gassed or not...The match was BOOKED poorly and how it played out had nothing to do with whether Rock was tired or not.

Rock needs to be wrestling on Raw in the build up to his PPV matches. Simple as and he'll get in match shape.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

You need to understand that The Rock is a Hollywood megastar now. He's hot property, that mean's he's heavily insured. He won't be taking risks, even minor ones. Combined with ringrust this means his matches will be mediocre.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: If The Rock continuse wrestle like that,People will turn their back on him one da*

Many people will like The Rock even if he will wrestle like The Great Khali...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

People are really overexaggerating Rock being out of shape. A little gassed, sure. Not all that bad though.

Rock in 2013 is still ten times better than Hogan was ten years ago.


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Mar 17, 2012)

He does not need to be a great in ring performer at this stage because he will sell the tickets without being superb in the ring. He can carry an intense story line and deliver great promos so people will be excited for his matches and that excitement usually overshadows the quality of wrestling anyway.

Besides, it is the entertainment aspect of the business that has always been his game, not the wrestling aspect, in contrast to Jericho who makes his bread and butter with his wrestling as much as his other skills.

@Those people who say The Rock is not wearing out but is selling: Everyone sells fatigue but there's no running around in rock's matches, especially in the latter stages. Fast paced action in the climax is a key element of great matches and we usually see that with Punk and Cena but not when they were against The Rock.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

reminds me of that Austin story where he thought he was in good shape and was told to run the ropes for 10minutes straight and he ends up throwing up.

Need to be in "ring shape" wasn't JBL bitching about that on sunday


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't believe this thread is still alive.

There are two types of responses that are given here:

1. He's gassed, too muscular and not "in-ring" shape.
2. He's selling.

The correct response is 2. 

/thread.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Alot of you need to open your eyes and see Dwayne is in great shape and for someone who hasent wrestled for 7-8 years hes doing pretty damn well


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The correct response is both. He does get gassed quicker these days, but some of it IS good selling.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

He always sold and came back slower during a match. Always. From way back in 1997. He ran the ropes faster during his prime and had some of the quickest transistions in HISTORY on a fast tag for a guy who weighed 270lbs....moved quicker than Benoit and Jericho in their matches during comebacks...but he's 40 now. He doesn't have to go buck wild on that level. He has signature things and he's not here to win anyone over. He's here to add press to a wrestling company that wants you to "Stand Up" for Linda McMahon when they aren't shelling out John Cena overtones.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FUCK SPEED

SIZE MATTERS

:steiner2


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

He got jacked for that movie, too jacked, he should have put more training in cardio, i found him more out of shape than during his WM match last year, maybe he should do some DDPYoga just like Jericho does to get in better shape. :cool2


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The same reason Sheamus and Ryback gas out after five minutes. I'm surprised Cena's conditioning is so top notch with all the muscle. Not to mention three matches in 10 years and two of them 20 plus minutes can fuck you bad.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

He will be fitter for wrestlemania, however if I'm honest I don't think he looked bad


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Fact is Rock is physically fit the problem is he probably does 0 cardio to very light cardio and pure weights training. He might not last a lot, but I can guarantee you hes stronger than he has ever been in his WWE run.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> his energy is low,can't compare with the guys like Y2J,Big Show,Kane.


Then you need to go back and watch Survivor Series where he was all of the place on Miz and Truth.

The Rock is in the best shape of his life.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Living Tribunal said:


> Then you need to go back and watch Survivor Series where he was all of the place on Miz and Truth.
> 
> The Rock is in the best shape of his life.


Cena wrestled most of that match. It was The Rock wrestling for the first 3 minutes, Cena getting beat up for 10 minutes, then The Rock finishing up in the last 2 minutes. 

The match that people need to go back and watch was the Wrestlemania match with Cena. The Rock looked and performed great in that half-hour long match.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

he needs to get his fuckin ass on a treadmill and stop looking like a an all pro defensive end hamster!! *crowd goes nuts*


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree he was looking pretty gassed fairly quickly into the match.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe he should get on that DDP Yoga, seems to have worked well for Jericho :rock


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Living Tribunal said:


> Then you need to go back and watch Survivor Series where he was all of the place on Miz and Truth.
> 
> The Rock is in the best shape of his life.


Tag match, much easier to protect yourself there. He had Cena to depend on, and his stamina is way better.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Its very simple, and its exactly the same reason Ryback has to take rest-spots during PPV matches: He's on steroids and is carrying too much mass for his heart to support through a long match. Rock was smaller in his prime and in better conditioning, so he could go a lot longer without a rest hold. Now he's about 40lbs bigger so he is gassed after 5 minutes.

He roided up BIG TIME before his return last year and bulked up to 260, nobody can really have great cardio at that weight, especially when you just magically gained that size in the span of 6 months and havent been that way your whole life. when you roid up your heart doesn't automatically adapt to carrying around that extra mass.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Its very simple, and its exactly the same reason Ryback has to take rest-spots during PPV matches: He's on steroids and is carrying too much mass for his heart to support through a long match. Rock was smaller in his prime and in better conditioning, so he could go a lot longer without a rest hold. Now he's about 40lbs bigger so he is gassed after 5 minutes.
> 
> He roided up BIG TIME before his return last year and bulked up to 260, nobody can really have great cardio at that weight, especially when you just magically gained that size in the span of 6 months and havent been that way your whole life. when you roid up your heart doesn't automatically adapt to carrying around that extra mass.


rock wasn't that much or smaller in his prime stop bullshitting. He has less bodyfat now but he ain't much bigger.










you say he is about 40 lbs bigger now? so you say he was 6'3 and 220 in prime???? what are you some kind of weight expert? shut up already. Rock has always been at around the 260 maybe even bigger.

Maybe he lost some stamina because he isn;t doing this everyday, however doen't forget that he was mostly selling for Punk. They both did great however I would have liked to see Rock get a little more offense in.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> Its very simple, and its exactly the same reason Ryback has to take rest-spots during PPV matches: He's on steroids and is carrying too much mass for his heart to support through a long match. Rock was smaller in his prime and in better conditioning, so he could go a lot longer without a rest hold. Now he's about 40lbs bigger so he is gassed after 5 minutes.
> 
> He roided up BIG TIME before his return last year and bulked up to 260, nobody can really have great cardio at that weight, especially when you just magically gained that size in the span of 6 months and havent been that way your whole life. when you roid up your heart doesn't automatically adapt to carrying around that extra mass.


Rock used steroids in his early career as well, but it didn't stop him back then. I think it has more to do with age and the fact he doesn't wrestle much.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

A - He's nearly 10 years older
B - He isn't wrestling ~300 days a year
C - Bigger then in his prime


IMO he was mostly selling, but I think it's foolish for people to claim that Rocky should be as good in the ring as he was in his prime.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish someday i can be "out of shape" like the Rock !


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dwayne is in great shape for 40 years old and the fact he trains hard for roles in movies and trains hard for WWE is incredible. Dwayne still has it and I hope WWE keep him around


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Its very simple.

Even i have admit that Cena is not roided up. He certainly has natural muscular. Same do Sheamus. Just look at the matches, even fatass bigshow whos old can have a long match.

Just look at the Ryback and Rock, they cant hande long matches, they are too roided up. Also having 3 matches in 10 years does not help either. Then you combine everything its clear. Roids roids, roids. Both goofballs, both too big, both are exhausted after 5min match.

Its awful. Cut the most entertaining WWE title reign in years only to give the title to roided sob... Its disguisting. But i understand that, Vince is a businessman and Cena vs. Rock (2) is a win/win situation for short term. He will realy gonna make a great profit from this. But that does not satisfy me as a consumer, i dont want this, but i dont think vince cares that we want in the first place.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne is in great shape for 40 years old and the fact he trains hard for roles in movies and trains hard for WWE is incredible. Dwayne still has it and I hope WWE keep him around


If you really felt he was that good then you should at least respect his character enough to call him The Rock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If I had a dollar for every roided wrestler who gets gassed in a match over the years...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

rock looks like a guy blob of muscle

barely looked human

and no, dont say he was selling because he never used to sell like that, and the match wasnt even fast paced enough to justify the selling of exhaustion


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Domingo123 said:


> Its very simple.
> 
> Even i have admit that Cena is not roided up. He certainly has natural muscular. Same do Sheamus. Just look at the matches, even fatass bigshow whos old can have a long match.
> 
> ...


There's nothing about Cena that says that he hasn't used PED's. He has very large muscles and there's plenty of examples of athletes that were on PED's that didn't look even remotely close to Cena. Look at MMA fighter Tim Sylvia, who certainly didn't look like the most physical specimen but got caught using. If I had to bet on Cena I certainly wouldn't bet on that he's been clean.

Cena is better trained for his job than the other two tough. Steroids don't prevent you from being well trained in that regard though, they would actually help you because they just make you able to train harder. Guys like Ryback and The Rock train for things that aren't beneficial to performance in wrestling though. For The Rock that's understandable, seeing what his actual job is, but for Ryback it's a travesty since he is a wrestler and has trying to be one for a very long time.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

checkcola said:


> If I had a dollar for every roided wrestler who gets gassed in a match over the years...


If I had a dollar for every member of this website who thinks they are a sports psychologist or physician...


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Redead said:


> rock looks like a guy blob of muscle
> 
> barely looked human
> 
> and no, dont say he was selling because *he never used to sell like that*, and the match wasnt even fast paced enough to *justify the selling of exhaustion*


1.) That is EXACTLY how Rock has ALWAYS sold. I suggest you re-watch his older matches.
2.) Yeah, Its not like he was selling a collapsed lung and internal damage or anything. 

Seriously, I know we all like to take pride in the fact we know the inner workings of pro wrestling more so than the average joe but you have to take what is presented to us as being real at least some of the time or you will never enjoy the product.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to agree with alot of posters. He was sweating and did seem out of shape but he is in GREAT shape but not ring shape. 8 years and only 3 matches. And one was a tag team match.

Also if you do look back, the rock over sells big time. Look at monday with the shield taking him out. Flopping around like a fish lol 

It's a combination of him over selling and not being in the ring more often.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Choc Lesnar said:


> 1.) That is EXACTLY how Rock has ALWAYS sold. I suggest you re-watch his older matches.
> 2.) Yeah, Its not like he was selling a collapsed lung and internal damage or anything.
> 
> Seriously, I know we all like to take pride in the fact we know the inner workings of pro wrestling more so than the average joe but you have to take what is presented to us as being real at least some of the time or you will never enjoy the product.


I agree with this. It's fun to analyze after the fact, but it is what it is. I laugh sometimes seeing people upset when the wrestlers use kayfabe in interviews and then say stuff like "it's still real to me dammit" to the wrestler like they don't get the business more than anyone outside lol.

Also, when someone says it to someone on a wrestling board when it's 99.9 percent chance that person knows already being on a board. If not at least show them the way instead of mocking. It's like what Austin said about wrestlers backstage being robots and not having fun.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw Rock's old matches. He oversold the fuck out of every punch kick and slam but long term all he did was show minor signs of fatigue. 

When Rock was in his prime, his ring style was all fast paced lightening bolt action hard hits, comebacks, kip ups, rapid punches. He was electric. He rarely tired, was always in peak athletic condition and often wrestled 30 minute matches, even going as far as an hour

That is not the same guy in the ring in the ring last sunday. I dont give a fuck how you spin it, after 5 minutes of wrestling he was laying on the floor struggling to grasp his breath. I know what I saw. Steroids or not, he's not in proper wrestling shape and he's too fucking big. He looks unnatural


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Redead said:


> I saw Rock's old matches. He oversold the fuck out of every punch kick and slam but long term all he did was show minor signs of fatigue.
> 
> When Rock was in his prime, his ring style was all fast paced lightening bolt action hard hits, comebacks, kip ups, rapid punches. He was electric. He rarely tired, was always in peak athletic condition and often wrestled 30 minute matches, even going as far as an hour
> 
> That is not the same guy in the ring in the ring last sunday. I dont give a fuck how you spin it, after 5 minutes of wrestling he was laying on the floor struggling to grasp his breath. I know what I saw. Steroids or not, he's not in proper wrestling shape and he's too fucking big. He looks unnatural


I agre that he was faster 10 years ago but to claim he cant walk 5 minutes without being tired because his diet is steroids is fucking absurd. You might not be saying that but a good chunk of people are.

Hes 10 years older, about 30lbs heavier, wrestled two singles matches in 10 years and over sells. 

What did you expect? People like to find fault in everything the guy does on here. If he had wrestled a 60 minute iron man match with Punk people would say he was the next Super Cena.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, HHH in 2002 had people saying the same thing that he was too big and stamina wasn't the same. He cut down his size and he was back in wrestling shape. I think it's a combo of both not having a lot of matches and being too big. I think he'll be fine with more matches. I thought he looked better than at Mania last year.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Makes the forthcoming WrestleMania main event all the more exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

20 minutes of wresling bliss between Cena and Rock!

Yeah!

:vince2


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

> Well, HHH in 2002 had people saying the same thing that he was too big and stamina wasn't the same. He cut down his size and he was back in wrestling shape. I think it's a combo of both not having a lot of matches and being too big. I think he'll be fine with more matches.* I thought he looked better than at Mania last year.*


I have to disagree, the match was incredibly bad. It was 90% punches and kicks from *both* Punk and Rock. How anyone can say it was better than Wresltemania 28 I dont understand. There were much more big spots and near falls. No bullshit false finishes and interference. 

Both Cena and Rock in their match outperformed Punk and Rock at Royal Rumble. Punk seemed like he was sandbagging everything and wasnt giving a shit. Rock didnt seem to actually do any moves. Anyone who thinks Punk carried Rock is delusional. He couldn't even be bothered to jump for a Rock Bottom.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Rock didnt seem to actually do any moves.


That's what happens when you need an oxygen tank and 15 bottles of water. unk

Rock sounded like he had emphysema when he interrupted Vince and asked to restart the match. 

Holy shit. That wasn't selling. That was for real. Guy sounded like death.


----------



## The Outsiders Kliq (Jan 23, 2013)

Why are you guys arguing over the different possible causes, when in all likelihood it's a mixture of 3 things -

1 - He's ten years older than he was in his wrestling prime, if not more. He's 40 for christs sake, he's going to be slowing down. It's natural. 
2 - Hes carrying too much lean muscle mass, as a result of a Bodybuilding lifestyle and probably excessive PED use
3 - He's not in ring shape because he's hardly been in the ring for the last ten years 


And by the way, John Cena is the fucking poster child of steroid use over a prolonged period of time. Probably a reliance on GH as well. Dude is ripped to the bone and overly jacked. Go look at natural bodybuilding competitions and use your eyes and brain to realise that John Cena does not have a naturally attainable physique. None of this "awesome genetics" bullshit either because structurally he ain't got much going for him other than his short arms.

And considering he's a sports entertainer and not an actual competitive athlete, does it really matter? (Says the guy who just rambled on about it).


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

People saying it was all punches and kicks from both Punk and Rock, maybe both didn't want to throw everything in this match because they knew they have a match lined up at EC and want to save the best for that match. They may explain the everything.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The Politics in the WWE are really starting to piss people off. That fat kid was right. They gave that championship to the rock so that he can be around to promote his movies. He doesnt care about being champion. That man just wants to spotlight and I feel like the WWE is trying to make him unbeatable to maintain his superstardom as a profressional wrestler. I kinda feel bad for true wrestling fans because the company is sticking 12 inches in all of you everynight


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Nut Tree said:


> The Politics in the WWE are really starting to piss people off. That fat kid was right. They gave that championship to the rock so that he can be around to promote his movies. He doesnt care about being champion. That man just wants to spotlight and I feel like the WWE is trying to make him unbeatable to maintain his superstardom as a profressional wrestler. I kinda feel bad for true wrestling fans because the company is sticking 12 inches in all of you everynight


You gonna get red repped by the Rock sheriff. Just an FYI.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Compared to Punk everybody looks out of shape.

:bateman


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't understand why people are not remembering Wrestlemania 28 which was just a year ago. The Rock wrestled a 30 minute match and there were no problems of fatigue or whatnot, he looked great.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Epididymis said:


> I don't understand why people are not remembering Wrestlemania 28 which was just a year ago. The Rock wrestled a 30 minute match and there were no problems of fatigue or whatnot, he looked great.


He didnt look great per say but others on here would have you believe Cena literally had to drag him around and carry him the whole match he was so "gassed".


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Choc Lesnar said:


> If you really felt he was that good then you should at least respect his character enough to call him The Rock.


Hes known for Dwayne and Rock name so I can call him either. And I do have respect for him


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

The simple answer is because he is out of shape, There is a massive difference between having a good physique from weight lifting than the longest WWE champion in recent history in his prime and in matches every day for 15 years who also runs marathons.

Ryback is proof that been big doesn't equal being ring fit.


----------



## Zeus85 (Jan 31, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> He's carrying too much muscle back in his prime he was a little leaner the he is now.


 This(Y)(Y)


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Zeus85 said:


> This(Y)(Y)


Wrong.










Rock was bigger in his prime, which was 1999/2000.

The only time he was smaller was mid 2001-2003. That really wasn't his prime.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he certainly is more cut and is leaner now than in that picture. Was he really bigger there, in terms of weight and muscle? Tough to tell because he clearly has a higher body fat % in that picture than he currently does. Which will always make someone look bigger than they may actually be.

To be honest I think his present weight is probably pretty close to the weight in that picture you posted, he's just proportioned it out better throughout his body and lowered his bodyfat %.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

moonmop said:


> Well he certainly is more cut and is leaner than in that picture. Was he really bigger there, in terms of weight and muscle? Tough to tell because he clearly has a higher body fat % in that picture than he currently does. Which will always make someone look bigger than they may actually be.
> 
> To be honest I think his present weight is probably pretty close to the weight in that picture you posted, he's just proportioned it out better throughout his body and lowered his bodyfat %.


I would say he is bigger there than he is _*now*_. Smaller than Wrestlemania 28. He is carrying less fat though, so to say he was faster back then because he was carrying less weight is a bit odd considering not only was he a little bigger but also the weight consisted more of fat which would theoretically slow him down more so than if it was muscle. Whilst muscle is heavier than fat, the higher fat levels would still slow him down more so than being cut like he is now.

If people are going to argue he is slower, I can understand the "in-ring shape" stance but not this "Bigger = Slower" theory.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Forgot if he said it during this match, or another one, but JBL said that there's a difference between being in ring shape, and just in shape.

Rock could work out all he wants. But he can't be ready to just wrestle without constantly training in a ring.

Just like in sports. A guy can work out all he want, and he might be the fastest(or strongest) guy in that sport, but it doesn't matter, when he doesn't actually play the sport that much.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*I can't believe people are saying he was bigger in 2000?!

Have you seen the guy flex now? He's huge. Yes he's more cut than back then, but he also has a hell of alot more muscle. He basically had puppy fat back in 2000.



















The guy is a BEAST.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

american dream dusty rhodes was fat as fuck, and yet he could go for an hour long with ric flair


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Fortitude said:


> *I can't believe people are saying he was bigger in 2000?!
> 
> Have you seen the guy flex now? He's huge. Yes he's more cut than back then, but he also has a hell of alot more muscle. He basically had puppy fat back in 2000.
> 
> ...


He is nowhere near the size of that second picture now. That looks like when he was bulking for Journey 2 and Pain & Gain. Looks to be Wrestlemania 28 size. Id say hes about 25lbs lighter than that now. He dropped it between WM 28 and Raw 1000. I remember thinking he looked like he had cancer or something he lost so much mass.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*There you go....










I am NO body mass expert / gym instructor, I no NOTHING about muscle lol

But the guy looks pretty damn big to be. The guys triceps are huge. That picture is very recent as well.*


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Fortitude said:


> *There you go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think hes that much bigger than he was in 2000. I agree he is fucking massive but its only because he's facing off against someone Punks size. Nobody was blaming his exhaustion on his size (which was bigger) when he fought an equally as large Cena. 

I genuinely think its down to not wrestling frequently as opposed to any muscle mass/steroids argument.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

it's all cardio vascular.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

JasonCage said:


> it's all cardio vascular.


Fucking duh.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Fucking duh.


....sniffle...you didn't have to curse at me...sniffle


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

JasonCage said:


> ....sniffle...you didn't have to curse at me...sniffle


Haha I sincerely apologise.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anybody show how Rock promo are not good as they used to be ?


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

deadmanwatching said:


> Can anybody show how Rock promo are not good as they used to be ?


Do we really have to start this shit again...it just ends in eternal arguments between those who think hes lost it and those who think he hasnt.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Do we really have to start this shit again...it just ends in eternal arguments between those who think hes lost it and those who think he hasnt.


Well i was hoping a video might clear it up.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

deadmanwatching said:


> Well i was hoping a video might clear it up.


Trust me it wont. 

People are so hard wired into either attacking Rock or defending him nothing will convince them otherwise. Its futile.


----------



## y2knockout (Feb 9, 2009)

wrasslinsreal said:


> look at all the fitness experts here wow


I know, probably chomping on a slice of pizza while they type this shit too.

I'll never expect the same rock 10 years ago that we'll get today. its simply asking too much.

Please folks, be realistic. The guy's schedule is so different today than it was back then that you'd think they belonged to two different people. I dont mind though, hes still better than alot of the crap that gets screen time in their prime so go fish.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

smh at some comments here. It seems like all the years of John Cena with his no selling made you think that the Rock is out of shape or maybe some haven't even watched wrestling before Cena and when the Rock was a full time wrestler.

You forgot that The Rock was attacked by the Shield 6 days before making him coughing up blood.
The point of a beat down is affecting the upcoming match and the shape of the attacked wrestler, something Cena never did in the last 8 years when he was attacked and the fans forgot this important element in pro wrestling.
The Rock is from an era where you get attacked by the McMahon-Helmsley Era on Raw and you sell the attacks even 4 weeks into the next PPV. The Rock is not part of the no-sell era where the Miz and Alex Riley destroy you for 30 minutes only to ruin the storytelling and finishing both off in 2 seconds or where 3 guys break your arm only to appear next week happy screaming Loooooooooser


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Why do you guys keep bringing up steroids?? What do steroids have to do with anything? Pretty much all the wrestlers are on them..as well as pro athletes..it has nothing to do with cardio. The rock just needs more practice in a ring. He should really shape up before wrestlemania or everyone will be pissed. He has like 2 months..plenty of time


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> Why do you guys keep bringing up steroids?? What do steroids have to do with anything? Pretty much all the wrestlers are on them..as well as pro athletes..it has nothing to do with cardio. The rock just needs more practice in a ring. He should really shape up before wrestlemania or everyone will be pissed. He has like 2 months..plenty of time


the point is, Rock never wrestled at this size before. Look at pictures of him from the attitude era, then look at him now, it looks like he ATE the old rock. No matter how much practice he gets, he is not going to have great cardio at 260lbs and 40 years old. I agree that all the wrestlers and pro athletes are on them, including him, but he went too far with it this time and is too big to put on a good match, much like Ryback.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o yes you seem to get it. 

Watch 1999 or 2000 folks. Rock was huge back in the day. Now he is ripped too but has less bodyfat. Back then he also had gyno which he obviously had surgery on. 

What I said earlier when everybody seemed to ignore me.... ROCK HAS ALWAYS BEEN AROUND THE 260 LBS. 

So please shut up about the roids. most of you don't know anything about roids. you all think that if you do roids you can't have stamina and that being muscular is only because of roids insteasd of putting effort into training many days a week. 

If Rock gassed out so quikly as some claim it isn't because of the steroids he has used to maintain this ripped body it's because of his cardio. He hasn't been into this wrestling much the last 10 years.

Look at cena. a man that is so pumped up on last raw. I don't know how he keeps his frame this big but the man has do some kind of PED and he obviously is protected from those tests. 

Anybody who is into training, bodybuilding and have used some PED like myself, it's obviously that most in WWE have either used roids or is regularly on them. I bet cena is regularly on the roids.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Dusty Roids said:


> Anybody who is into training, bodybuilding and have used some PED like myself, it's obviously that most in WWE have either used roids or is regularly on them. I bet cena is regularly on the roids.


I train and follow bodybuilding.. I agree that cena has been using gear and HGH for years, and that most of the WWE has used them too, but to say Rock hasnt you're in denial. the whole reason he had Gyno surgery is because he had gyno from the past steroid use. The pics you quote above, he was 260lbs but he was MUCH fatter than he is today at 260lbs.

if you say you know something about bodybuilding and lifting, tell me in what universe is it normal and natural for a 40 year old man to get shredded at 260 and be in better shape than he was as an athlete in his 20's? he's 20%+ body fat in that pic from the attitude era, he has less body fat now but the same weight, meaning much more lean mass. That is not natural. Don't say genetics either, he has Samoan genetics which makes him prone to gaining fat easily, he needs the roids as much as anybody. he's probably on a Clen + Tren cycle right now to stay lean and maintain that size, 

I'm amazed that anyone thinks he's natty, he even admitted he used steroids in the 90s in one of his books. Theres no way you can acknowledge that Cena and a lot of others on the roster are using and think Rock isn't when he's 40 and bigger than a lot of them now, that would make you a Rock mark in denial.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Dusty Roids said:


> o yes you seem to get it.
> 
> Watch 1999 or 2000 folks. Rock was huge back in the day. Now he is ripped too but has less bodyfat. Back then he also had gyno which he obviously had surgery on.
> 
> ...


He's been doing alot of cardio lately, but still that won't help him with his stamina issues, bumps will take the winds out of him. so the only solution for him is to have more matches.


On Raw 1000, he showed up with his wrestling days(2001-2003) shape, he leaned out, and looked as good as ever, but I don't know why he decided to gain more lbs after.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> the point is, Rock never wrestled at this size before. Look at pictures of him from the attitude era, then look at him now, it looks like he ATE the old rock. No matter how much practice he gets, he is not going to have great cardio at 260lbs and 40 years old. I agree that all the wrestlers and pro athletes are on them, including him, but he went too far with it this time and is too big to put on a good match, much like Ryback.


Actually, he was bigger when he was Rocky Maivia. I think he was a legit 275lbs.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rock is not out of shape. You know who is Tensai he is the perfect example of being overweight


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rock is not out of shape. You know who is Tensai he is the perfect example of being overweight


tensai can wrestle for longer than 5 minutes though


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock is not in his best ring shape, but shut the hell up!!! I'm not even a Rock fan, but the guy is probably in better shape than most of the people commenting on how good his conditioning was.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Redead said:


> tensai can wrestle for longer than 5 minutes though


I assumed you dont hear tensai breathing heavily during matches??? thats the sounds of an overweight person

Dwayne doesnt get gassed within 5 minutes


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Besides the fact that he doesnt have matches regularly he prob doesnt want to get injured


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the problem with the Rock's situation, and why he gets winded quickly is that either The Rock or Vince think that Dwayne is "too special" to wrestle on free TV now. So basically, they're limiting him to 2 matches a year. As a fan of the Rock when I was younger, I just can't wait for him to fuck off after wrestlemania and just sign a legends contract. His presence, from a marketing standpoint is great. But from the actual wrestling aspect, it's fucking awful. 

WWE needs to stop leaning on Attitude Era holdovers (Jericho included, even though he's better than most of the roster) and let the new talent develop themselves.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

no jericho, rock or lesnar ... then the only thing we got to watch everyweek is punk or bryan. wow, tune in for 2 guys while the rest of the talentless roster 'develop themselves' oh joy, what fantastic tv!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Besides the fact that he doesnt have matches regularly he prob doesnt want to get injured


:lmao

Well, Taker takes a year off and gets a good match at WM. Jericho took several months off then killed it in the Rumble match. Even HHH does okay wrestling twice a year.

Rock needs to retire.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Charlie Bronson said:


> :lmao
> 
> Well, Taker takes a year off and gets a good match at WM. Jericho took several months off then killed it in the Rumble match. Even HHH does okay wrestling twice a year.
> 
> Rock needs to retire.


You do realize Taker, Jericho, and HHH haven't taken 10+ year hiatuses from Wrestling altogether, though, right?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

a bunch of fat guys on the internet saying the rock is out of shape. 


lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> You do realize Taker, Jericho, and HHH haven't taken 10+ year hiatuses from Wrestling altogether, though, right?


Neither has Rock. He took just over 7 years.

Oh, and Brock left at the same time.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

K.W.H. you try to hard.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Neither has Rock. He took just over 7 years.
> 
> Oh, and Brock left at the same time.


Still, not wrestling in 7 years will obviously keep you in worse ring shape than wrestling at least once every year for the past 20 years like Taker, Jericho, and HHH. And Brock was a UFC fighter, he had been training for fights and one can argue that UFC fights are almost, if not just as taxing as wrestling matches. Rock didn't do that kind of stuff while he was out.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Still, not wrestling in 7 years will obviously keep you in worse ring shape than wrestling at least once every year for the past 20 years like Taker, Jericho, and HHH. And Brock was a UFC fighter, he had been training for fights and one can argue that UFC fights are almost, if not just as taxing as wrestling matches. Rock didn't do that kind of stuff while he was out.


So it doesn't matter that Jericho went 2 whole years, only when you go SEVEN years does the ring rust start to show, right?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Right about what exactly?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Right about what exactly?


 He expects Rock to have five star matches every time despite being 7 years out of the wrestling business :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rock doesn't have 5 star matches, not even in his prime...so no.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Charlie Bronson said:


> So it doesn't matter that Jericho went 2 whole years, only when you go SEVEN years does the ring rust start to show, right?


You're comparing Jericho's conditioning to Rock's, it has always been superior to Rock's, and Jericho wrestled for a lot longer than the Rock. And I don't know about you, but I'd say most people would think that not wrestling for 7 years is a much bigger difference than not wrestling for 2 years.

It's also funny to me that people also want Punk/Austin when Austin himself looked gassed in the ring against Alex Riley about 2 years ago, the night after Wrestlemania 27, yet they want Rock to retire. Those double standards, I'll tell ya.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Rock doesn't have 5 star matches, not even in his prime...so no.


 What do you want him to do then? As mentioned before, when you are out of wrestling for so long, fatigue can be a problem.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> You're comparing Jericho's conditioning to Rock's, it has always been superior to Rock's, and Jericho wrestled for a lot longer than the Rock. And I don't know about you, but I'd say most people would think that not wrestling for 7 years is a much bigger difference than not wrestling for 2 years.
> 
> It's also funny to me that people also want Punk/Austin when Austin himself looked gassed in the ring against Alex Riley about 2 years ago, the night after Wrestlemania 27, yet they want Rock to retire. Those double standards, I'll tell ya.


Nope. Most Austin fans clearly stated that they only wanna see it if Austin was up to it, which he also said. So no chance of him doing it unless he was in peak form. Sorry, no double standards here.



Oliver-94 said:


> What do you want him to do then? As mentioned before, when you are out of wrestling for so long, fatigue can be a problem.


Just not get gassed just doing a promo. Ten minute mark at least would be good.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Why are you saying he was gassed so early? Are you seriously saying he was already tired cutting his promo? It was overacting, he was trying to sound as intense as possible, like he always does. I'm not saying he wasn't eventually tired in the match, I'm saying you're blowing out of proportion how out of ring shape he is.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> Y2J older than Rock,but he still can go Another 20+ good match.
> What is the problem about The Rock,Make me feel sad:sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> downhill mentally and physically since he back,exhaust After 5 minutes' play
> ...


Steroid abuse only builds big muscles, it doesn't do much for cardio. Rock is juiced more than he has ever been before, and hasn't worked much on his cardio. Extra weight from bloated roid muscle mass + lack of cardio training = gassed pretty damn quick.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Too much show muscle, like Ryback. Or maybe he's just not in ring shape anymore. I've heard the guy has a pretty busy schedule. I don't see it as a big deal. He'll wrestle 2/3 matches a year at most, and it's not like epic matches where Rocky's thing to begin with.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rock wasent wrestling for 7 years thats bound to make you have ring rust but hes been training with WWE talent like Joe Hennig to get back into ring shape and I think hes doing awesome


----------



## Senor Ding Dong (May 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Rock doesn't have 5 star matches, not even in his prime...so no.


Maybe not 5 star technicalfests which make the IWC get wet but he's had plenty of 5* matches in terms of storytelling/entertainment:

The Rock vs Hogan, WM18
The Rock vs Austin, WM17
The Rock vs HHH, Backlash 2000
The Rock vs HHH, Judgement Day 2000
The Rock vs HHH, Summerslam 1998
The Rock vs Mankind, I Quit, Royal Rumble 1999
The Rock vs Mankind, Empty Arena Match (Hardly a wrestling match but my god if it isn't one of the funniest wrestling matches of all time)
The Rock vs Kurt Angle vs The Undertaker, Vengeance 2002
The Rock vs Brock Lesnar, Summerslam 2002 (not as good as the others but served it's purpose incredibly well, especially furthering Brock as an absolute beast)

Etc etc.

All of which he was in great athletic shape during, even if he was never one for taking stupid bumps, but he's simply not in that shape these days.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Or, maybe he is just fatigued from flying from place to place, not only for his 3 movies that he is promoting, the commercials for Got Milk? and his show on TNT. I know some of you may find this hard to believe but the Rock is only a mere mortal. Plus, he is over 40. He's not a youngin' anymore. Consistency does a body good and right now the Rock's schedule is anything but consistent. If he were doing nothing but wrestling like CM Punk does then he would be as sharp as CM Punk. But the Rock has moved on to bigger and better things, so he doesn't have time to devote his energy completely to wrestling. Just be grateful that he is back and giving Punk the best rub of his entire career.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ultimatekrang said:


> no jericho, rock or lesnar ... then the only thing we got to watch everyweek is punk or bryan. wow, tune in for 2 guys while the rest of the talentless roster 'develop themselves' oh joy, what fantastic tv!


hey, you know what the WWF did in the mid 90's when it wasnt all that interesting? Thats right, they let their talent develop on Supertars and Wrestling Challenge. If you keep inhibiting someones growth by telling them "instead of use you, we're going back to the AE holdovers again", then nothing good will ever come of it. Having the Rock at the top of the mountain right now accomplished what exactly? Marketing another Dwayne movie? OH, FUCKING YIPEE!

Let the AE holdovers sign their legends contracts and come back for a comedy spot every other month.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Or, maybe he is just fatigued from flying from place to place, not only for his 3 movies that he is promoting, the commercials for Got Milk? and his show on TNT. I know some of you may find this hard to believe but the Rock is only a mere mortal. Plus, he is over 40. He's not a youngin' anymore. Consistency does a body good and right now the Rock's schedule is anything but consistent. If he were doing nothing but wrestling like CM Punk does then he would be as sharp as CM Punk. But the Rock has moved on to bigger and better things, so he doesn't have time to devote his energy completely to wrestling. Just be grateful that he is back and giving Punk the best rub of his entire career.



So wait...the Rock has "moved on to bigger and better things" and he no longer "has time to devote to wrestling"? Then why the fuck did he come back? So you're admitting that his title run now, regardless of his in-ring rust and fatigue, is a marketing ploy.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I just rewatched the match, where was The Rock gassed exactly?*


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I just rewatched the match, where was The Rock gassed exactly?*


He wasn't.

Rocky was selling like a boss like he usually does. 

Remember- Most people only think of selling as doing a backflip from a lariat ala Mr. Flip and Flop Dolph Ziggler, instead of simply selling your opponent as a threat.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

RenegadexParagon said:


> He wasn't.
> 
> Rocky was selling like a boss like he usually does.
> 
> Remember- Most people only think of selling as doing a backflip from a lariat ala Mr. Flip and Flop Dolph Ziggler, instead of simply selling your opponent as a threat.


 But the doctors and physios on here say Rock was gassed out. :sad:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I just rewatched the match, where was The Rock gassed exactly?*


The Rock was not gassed. People obviously couldnt see the awesome selling in the match


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's probably a combination of too many steroids and him being used to have stunt doubles doing all the physical work in his movies.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

Rock has put on a lot of muscle but is still wrestling like he did 10 years ago and in a long match he is looking really tired. Also like others have said he has only had 3 matched in the last 10 years so his ring stamina is not what it was. If he went back to wrestling full time he could no doubt get it back, though it is not likely to happen given his hollywood experience.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

People are making such a big deal over this I bet any of you couldnt get into ring shape after 7 years. Rock has proved he still has it


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Just view this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vIjTOFpsg4, and listen to 'David Herro'. He's spot on about THE ROCK.

Plus my opinion: The Rock is the GOAT. People should stop wining about him coming back, but be THANKFUL. He is bringing TONS of media attention back to WWE.There are two﻿ wrestlers who transcended wrestling, Hulk Hogan and The Rock. So they even don't need to return to wrestling, but they do to entertain us. Returns happen EVERY YEAR with other wrestlers as well, like Hogan, Austin, Jericho for example. You don't hear people wine about them.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rocks ridiculously out of shape. I doubt he even lifts.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

The rock wins the title in a period of 3 matches, i mean, today he is a simple actor, is normal to see out of shape in a match with someone like Cm Punk.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> So wait...the Rock has "moved on to bigger and better things" and he no longer "has time to devote to wrestling"? Then why the fuck did he come back? So you're admitting that his title run now, regardless of his in-ring rust and fatigue, is a marketing ploy.


He came back to prevent wrestling from dying, you know the same reason the other part timers come back. Every time the WWE's ratings are in danger of falling below 2.0, Vince puts up the part-time signal and they all throw on their capes and come save the day.

And who cares if it is a marketing ploy? People bought it and it worked, that is why ratings went from the low 2's to a 3.7 over the 3 hours. The full time wrestlers on the roster should feel ashamed that they needed a "marketing ploy" to get them over anyways.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Ecoces said:


> a bunch of fat guys on the internet saying the rock is out of shape.
> 
> 
> lol


Yes. Life is funny


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

He looks better than he did in his prime, in my opinion,
And for those of you who think I'm wrong, provide me pictures and videos.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

RenegadexParagon said:


> He wasn't.
> 
> Rocky was selling like a boss like he usually does.
> 
> Remember- Most people only think of selling as doing a backflip from a lariat ala Mr. Flip and Flop Dolph Ziggler, instead of simply selling your opponent as a threat.


*It's not even that. His selling was great, but the way some people are talking about The Rock makes it seem like he was gasping for air 5 minutes into the match. Which isn't the case. The Rock looked great out there. It wasn't his best, but he didn't looked gassed in the slightest.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> *He came back to prevent wrestling from dying*, you know the same reason the other part timers come back. Every time the WWE's ratings are in danger of falling below 2.0, Vince puts up the part-time signal and they all throw on their capes and come save the day.
> 
> And who cares if it is a marketing ploy? People bought it and it worked, that is why ratings went from the low 2's to a 3.7 over the 3 hours. The full time wrestlers on the roster should feel ashamed that they needed a "marketing ploy" to get them over anyways.


:lmao

WWE is making more revenue now than ever. Dying is not the word I would use. Plus, boosting one or two ppv shows a year would hardly be enough to save it even if it was dying. :no:


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know (Nov 13, 2012)

Rock only returns for like one match at a time


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh You Didnt Know said:


> Rock only returns for like one match at a time


I know, right? He should try wrestling 2 matches at the same time like the rest of the locker room.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, at least Rock doesn't come back with a pig belly like Piper.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> *Rock doesn't have 5 star matches, not even in his prime*...so no.


:StephenA


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Internet Smarks commenting on how out of shape the Rock is. The Rock is bulkier so he does not move around like he did when he was in his late 20's early 30's (he was leaner and way more explosive). 

Ya'll are acting like The Rock had a gut like Taker did at last years Mania (oh no did i just say that??? BLASPHEMOUS)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to know what out of shape looks like as Rock isnt it. And lets not forget Rock is back to create even more exposure on WWE he didnt have to come back he could of easily carried on making movies and not give a shit about WWE but no he came back to help the business that made him successful and also came back for the fans that he has. Some people need to lay off the Rock as he is saving us right now


----------

